# buttonbanger.com



## pyroandy (Oct 22, 2019)

Anyone else notice that the website seems to be gone? http://buttonbanger.com


----------



## scary rick (Dec 6, 2008)

I checked as well and seems to be gone.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Main page seems to be down but a lot of the downloads seem to still be up [as of writing this].

http://buttonbanger.com/downloads/fourbanger_parts.pdf
http://buttonbanger.com/downloads/octobanger/octobanger_example_build.pdf
http://buttonbanger.com/downloads/catalex_file_query.pdf
http://buttonbanger.com/images/brightsign/BrightAuthor_UserGuide_2.3.pdf

etc....

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=download+site:buttonbanger.com


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Luckily it's still available on the Wayback machine!

https://web.archive.org/web/20190409104652/http://buttonbanger.com/

Should probably download the stuff you need!


----------



## FS3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for these links!!


----------



## FS3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Any Idea on where to get the Octobanger software?


----------



## pyroandy (Oct 22, 2019)

FS3 said:


> Any Idea on where to get the Octobanger software?


From the web site archive in the Wayback Machine link.


----------



## pyroandy (Oct 22, 2019)

Here is a link to a list of the URLs for the site. https://web.archive.org/web/*/buttonbanger.com/*


----------



## Nanorrock46 (Jan 17, 2017)

on the wayback...I found it here and downloaded it.

If it disappears let me know and I can share it. I have both the 4 and the 8 software and manuals that I downloaded from the wayback....


----------



## BJS (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh man. I have used everything on his site and even combined a few. I hope Mike is OK.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I still have his personal email from years ago so I sent him a message I'll see what he says and let you know...


----------



## pyroandy (Oct 22, 2019)

Yes, I hope he is OK too, but his last post in the forums was like a year ago.


----------



## neverhart (Sep 5, 2011)

Based on the timing of the site going down, I’m imagining he was getting a LOT of requests for help with the software/plans he helpfully provided for free and just wanted some peace. ;-)


----------



## pyroandy (Oct 22, 2019)

I hope that's all it is and someone else picks up this project for the future.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

FYI button banger is back online. I suspect it was just a temporary issue and Mike was inundated with requests or something else that took it down for a bit.


----------

